# Hey everyone!



## Kiara's Mom (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey there everyone! I'm Sherry, a 21 year old married kitty and puppy mom  My husband and I just got our kitten on Saturday, so we're still getting to know eachother  (I've had my dogs for a year now). We also have a ferret too, so it's quite a household! I've been an animal lover all my life, and I feel previlaged enough to have had a cat and dogs my whole life. I'm sure this will be a fun forum and I look forward to getting to know everyone and their cats


----------



## simeysbluis (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi, I am new here too! Welcome. Sounds like a fun household. Good luck with the new kitten.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Sherry :!:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, do post pictures if you can!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Sherry and welcome


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Sherry. You will love it here. Sounds like you need some fish also to add to your menagerie!


----------



## Kiara's Mom (Aug 21, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Welcome Sherry. You will love it here. Sounds like you need some fish also to add to your menagerie!


lol we have 6 fish lol hehe crazy family huh? I love them all though!


----------

